#   >    2019
-     , ,: 
1)       "-"        ()  1  
2)        "-"  1 .

 2019      ,   244  353 "            "

    221  226.      226,             .

      02-05-11/31189  27.06.2014 

"   ,            ,        1  2013 . N 65,   ()            226 " , " .
   ,              ,          ,     221 " " ."

----------

209    - 221.
      ,    242.

----------


## VLDMR

> 221  226.      226,             .
>       02-05-11/31189  27.06.2014


       ?      - (, )  ?       ? 
      ,        . 
     ()  . 
        ,     .

  ,      -     ?
   - ""

----------


## VLDMR

> 209    - 221


 ?
   ?

ps:      " "-" 
"     ()      "-"       , . .     "-"   .  " "-"               10.12.2002  -3-32-705       ..."

----------


## VLDMR

-            . ,       .
http://www.garant.ru/consult/budget/1156280/

----------


## VLDMR

,   () ? 
        () ?       ?
  ,  (/ )   209    226:
"-      (  )       ";

----------


## VLDMR

:
1.   ()     - 353
    -       "-",         -.   -     -  ,      .    (   -)     - 352.
    ,       (    /), , ,     -     ,           (  -)  **     223-.      (      223-)    .      ,   .  -   .

2.    (, -, ),       e-mail   - 221.

3.  ()  - 226

4.       ()        (, , , ) - ..? 
   226,             . 
      .

----------

.     ).   :       .        :                  . 

     - 226.  . .

----------


## VLDMR

> .


  ?       () ?  ?     -?

----------


## sandrey

> 1.   ()     - 353


 302.??-   ?
 ,   2018-  01       ?

----------


## topalov

*sandrey*,   )))
       ""      ...
       ,        ()  ?

----------


## topalov

> ()     - 353





> 302.??-   ?


  353 ""   302.35,      .

----------


## sandrey

> ,        ()  ?


     352  353,  ,   .    -     "-"   1 .

    -     .
     200.
  ?
 401.20.226 -  302.26.730 (  401.50.226 -  302.26.730)
 01

     (      302.35)?
    200,      .    352, 353  452 (,  453 ).
   -?

p.s.
,     209,  ()   (, ) -   -  352, 353.  -?   ...

----------


## VLDMR

> 302.??-   ?


  .         .  :Big Grin:  
  -     ,    . 
   . -   ,       ,     ..

 ,      .     -    .

----------


## sandrey

> .         .


, ,  .
  30  2018 . N 246:



> :
> "-       ,     ,     ,    -  ;";
> 
> 2. ,     10.2.6       ,        29  2017 . N 209,         ()   1  2021 ,   ()      2019  2020 .


 11  10.2.6 209 -    226.

      ,  352, 353  2021 . , .

----------


## Nina V

> 353 ""   302.35,      .


,  353   2021 . 
.. ....

----------

( ,  )   
   030200000    ,  
  ,    1**17      (  ) 
   ,  24  26   ** (5),  
      (   )

   .298  28.12.2018 (  157)
,       5...    (((
         24-26 .
    ,      :
 30226 -  830/730
  ?
    - 831/731 - ?
      - 832/732 - ?
    - 836/736 - ?
    (   -) - ???

          830/730? ,      30226830/30226730, 
 830   730 -   ,   24-26    !

   105 ...   340/440,  -

----------


## topalov

. .    ,   ,    ( 162 -  ).

----------

298:   5 -     209  29.11.2017

----------

299 (  174)

  303      731/831 -          .

105  -     340/440  ,      ?    10536        346/446  349/449?

----------


## topalov

-  ...)

----------

> -  ...)


  ? ....   -  ....

----------

-              (

----------


## topalov

,    ",   "

----------


## Arhimed0

. 

    ? 
  . 
 : 
   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,       ,  23   . 
 : 
       . 
  : 
 ,     ,             .

----------

-      ""))) 
  297  28.12.2018:
"        
        010400000   
      030404000   
(030404310, 030404320),      040120280   
    ,  040120250   
  .


      030404000   
(030404310, 030404320),      040110190   

    010400000 .

        030404340 
    ,     
040120240       ,  040120250 

 010500000   (010531440  010536440).."

     30404 ""   310,320,340?
 341,342...  ? 
 -,      30404310 ?
     30404440?       ,  
"       ",        ((

----------

10537  10538     ...?

   -   349...?

----------


## VLDMR

> ",        ((


 ,           ?
  , , , ,   ,       ,    -          .

----------


## Elena RnD

, !   .  . 9  209: "  -  ()       ,       () ,           ,  ,  ,                    ,     () ,    ,    189 " " ."
  ,   180  .            -  ,  ?    - ,    ?

----------

.      .       109.61 272 - 105.36 446.    					

   ()  				
	 /	 		

	3	().   "446"   \ : "7 \ "		105.36

----------


## VLDMR

> 


      ,        ?  -  ,  ,     - ?

 -     ,  ,  ,      ,     -    ,       **  **.

----------

,   ,  ,     .   .  (    )

----------

28.12.2018  300
"            23  2010 . 
 183 "            "
( 29.01.2019  53601) 

      28.12.2018  299
"            16  2010 .
 174 "            "
( 29.01.2019  53600) 

      28.12.2018  298
"      1   2        1  2010 . .
 157 "           ( ), 
  ,     ,   , 
 ()      "
( 29.01.2019  53597) 

      28.12.2018  297
"            6  2010 . 
 162 "          "
( 29.01.2019  53598) 

     ""...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ""...


 !!!!!!!!!!!
 !!     !!!

----------


## Arhimed0

> ""...


     ?

----------

> ?


 -  .    .
 30.01.2019

----------

pdf-

----------


## Arhimed0

> -  .


       -  -

----------

.     .
      .

----------

...       223         157  ,   , ,      !
  " "  ?            ,      .
   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


   -   1

----------

..      2019  ,     .123      .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

-

----------

> ..      2019  ,     .123      .      .


  !  " "  2019   -   .  ...   ...
  2019   ,   4    !

              ...
        561  563 (   -      )  562  563...

     (  ,  ,    ):
      344  347 ? . 
 344  ""  2   50 ,  347    "" 2   60 . 
   . 
..   340/440   :
 10534340 50+60 =110  4   (  27,5)
 10534440 110   4 

  ...?
  10534344 50  2       10534444 55  2 
  10534347 60  2       10534447 55  2 
....?    ???  ,   10534000 ,     ,   .121(721)          ,  ,   ...

     ?

----------

> ?


      ! 
     ,     .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


      ==


      ,

----------


## Arhimed0

105-        340/440 





> 105 34 344  105 34 444





> 105 34 347  105 34 447


     ??

----------

> 105-        340/440 
>      ??


    -     -))

          :
  ......       .......,    ,    117      (  ) 
   ,  24  26      ,        (   )

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


,   .
     721    322, 332, 352   41, 42, 43. 

         362 - 44. 
 . 
   .




> ,   .121(721)


 .     410  411     ? ,      ,       ?

----------

209 " 11.4.6.   346 "     ()"         ()  ,    , ....",  12.4.6.   446 "     ()"     ,    ..."         ?    . 6    ,    ,    ,   .... ,    ,   210,220,230,240,250,260,270,280,290,310,320,330,340,350,360,530...

----------

> 209 " 11.4.6.   346 "     ()"         ()  ,    , ....",  12.4.6.   446 "     ()"     ,    ..."         ?    . 6    ,    ,    ,   .... ,    ,   210,220,230,240,250,260,270,280,290,310,320,330,340,350,360,530...


    :
" 440    
         ,   :
    ;
       ;
   ,       ;
  ."
      440,    340! ,  ,  341 -  441  ..

----------

440

----------


## anchicm

157   ,      ?   ?    ? 
     105.36.349  302.34.734 (734   "    &#160; &#160;  "  730 ).
     :  109.81.272( 272 ?)  105.36.449? 
  .    2018      105.36.340        , ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 157   ,      ?   ?    ?


 

https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...E5%F2%E5%F1%FC


  -




> - 10.02.2019.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ,      28.12.2018 N 298,      10      (   -   http://www.pravo.gov.ru - 30.01.2019)             2019 .

----------

157  183  .

  :    -  349,   ?     ...
  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

105.36

----------

,   ,   :
      112,  226,   302.12?   ?     174    .

----------

174    303   731/831 -  ...?    ...?
  162    209 -   731/831?

   21011,21012,21013    - 561-567/661-667?
...

----------

, ,  ...       , ..  561/661?     303 .       731/831...

   -      /  ...?
   ,   -    24-26   ...

----------

30486  30496   ? 73/83   30404 - 1, 2, 3  ..?

  ,   30404, ..        /
(    730/830),        30404.     ,
  2018     ...

----------

20552  20554    20562  20564?     24-26      ?

20552             

20554         

*****
20562          

20564

----------

()    ? 346      ()

----------


## Mifms

,  ... ,             ?  209  152    , 162    (,   -     ). 
  132  08.06.2018:



> . 12.1.5.   150 "  "         :
> -          , ,            ,      ;
> -   (     () ),         ,   ,  ;
> -   , ,        ;
> -    .
> 
> . 12.1.7.   180 " "         ,           100 "",   :
>  ;
>       ;
> ...


       - 180?   , 07010000000000180 153 5 205.52 561, ?
-   132  209:  150 153,    ,  180 153...

----------


## Mifms

-        ..,  -   .
 209, .7:



> ,          ,  ()   -   ()  ,        ,  ,  ,        ( , ,      ,     ,    ,  ()   ),    ,  ,    ,     ,  ()      ,    ,      -  -

----------


## Mifms

-,      .    105.36 - ,  346; 105.35 -  345.
     341 - 346. 
  347    , ,  ...

----------


## marina-gdj

209, .7:
 ,      ,      ,   .           ,      ,    ()   ()  .   , , ,    ,       ,      ,   () ,     ,       ,  (,  ,  ,    );

----------

: 340/340    346/346, 343/343?

----------

> -,      .    105.36 - ,  346; 105.35 -  345.
>      341 - 346. 
>   347    , ,  ...


   10537,10538,10539  -    24-26 ?

----------


## Mifms

> : 340/340    346/346, 343/343?


-,  .      ,         .

----------


## Mifms

> 10537,10538,10539  -    24-26 ?


   )))   ,   - ,  342/442  ..  , ,

----------

,   1          .     ?   ,        ?     .

----------


## Mifms

?  1  ,    ,    -    - . ,     .

----------


## id319544386

,    2019   .   ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ..    10536   340,   2019    ( )  341?     10536  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ..    10536   340,


 -  ==   157



> 118.          10500 " ",      ,    :
> 1 "   " - , , ,  , , ,      ..


        !  ... 2010 !




> 2019   .


       -

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2019    ( )  341?


    157, 174, 209   105,31





> 10536  ?


    ...
             1      
 105,31,341  105,36,346

...    ...             ..      ,    

        .... =  =

----------

,  ,    ,  30304   189

 20531  40110131
 40110189  30304
  ??

----------


## VLDMR

> ??


 . 
     ,   ,     120,        180
 ,    ,       .  :Smilie:

----------

> . 
>      ,   ,     120,        180
>  ,    ,       .


     ...
..      
 20521  40110120
 40110180  30304

      180 -  .721   .723    ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ...
> ..      
>  20521  40110120
>  40110180  30304


 !  !      !
,      .    120.  40110120  30304,      180, .




> 180 -  .721   .723    ?


, 721  .
   737. 
,  737   723    .
    ,      . ,  ,  .    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      . ,  ,  .   .


    ...
      172 ...

----------


## VLDMR

> 120.  40110120  30304


  -  ...000120.401.10.120. -  ...000180.303.04.730

----------

> -  ...000120.401.10.120. -  ...000180.303.04.730


...      401 10 189.      .721
 172 -  ,     ...

----------


## Arhimed0

-,    21 ,               ,   -
   ,         ... -    ר ,   -         ....

  -    
           -    , 
 -      -  ,

----------


## VLDMR

> ...      401 10 189.      .721


    -       ! ..   2018!    2018  .

    ,          ,      . 
,   ,    - ..       ,    .

----------


## .

!   :   299       07  03. (    ),   209  349.      ,    ?  ?

----------


## ,

.

----------

28.02.2019 N 32
"       ,  ,  
   ()    , 
       25  2011 . N 33"

 , ,   ...

----------


## Nataly78

,         ,       401.10 ?
      195,   191?

----------


## ,

174  209      .     :



> 191





> 195


,  ,   ,    209,       .

----------

> 28.02.2019 N 32
> "       ,  ,  
>    ()    , 
>        25  2011 . N 33"
> 
>  , ,   ...


   31  28.02.2019   191     .0503125.
       ..        .

----------

regulation     33,  ..."  "...     .6             ...
      28.02.2019 N 32  ?    !       ,   ?

----------

.    ,        ,     .

----------

.     10536340,   2019    10532342( )

----------


## Mifms

!  : https://www.minfin.ru/ru/perfomance/.../budgetotchet/

----------


## Mifms

33: https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=90008
  . 0503710  ).     109   401.10.
  0503721  560/660, 730/830  ...   ).
  0503723      ...

----------


## topalov

> 2019    10532342( )


    -?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 0503721  560/660, 730/830  .


  -   ,  ,      ,     




> ).

----------


## Arhimed0

> 0503721  560/660, 730/830  ...   ).


 200-   -

----------


## Mifms

,   ...

----------


## Arhimed0

28.02.2019  32 "       ,  ,     ()    ,        25  2011 .  33"
( 27.03.2019  54184)

	 : 28.03.2019

----------


## Mifms

,    ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ....


 
    ,    -     
 -            2018  -     
   (*--)         -  15     

      ...
  -      ,   -

----------


## topalov

.
   " ",    .
     -  "   ,   " ,  ))))

----------


## Arhimed0

,   ,        -      40-...



       !
????
     !!! 

      !!         !!!

----------


## Arhimed0

,                ==

  340-    341, 342, 343, ....
       ?


   ?    ,   
     -    
   ,       - 
     ,    ,    (  )

           ?  ?
    ?

----------


## VLDMR

> 28.02.2019  32 "       ,  ,     ()    ,        25  2011 .  33"
> ( 27.03.2019  54184)
> 
> 	 : 28.03.2019






> ,    ....


 ,      08.04,    ..  .

----------

4    33    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      08.04,    ..  .


  :Congratulate: 
 :Mocking:

----------


## Mifms

,   .       .

----------


## Arhimed0

,                ,    ,           , ....      

     ,      ?  ,     -

----------


## VLDMR

> 


.   ,      -    "". ,  ,   .    -            ... 
    -  "__ ",         -   , .  ,      .

----------


## kle

,           ,     ,      2018  ,     2019  ,    ,       737 ?    510.

----------


## topalov

,   .       )
       208.12     208.12  208.26              ( 212, 226)? 
           .    (  40120212  ,   209  ).
  ,     ,          ,    "  ",        -     ,    ,      ,    ,      ... 
   -    ,       .        208.12  208.26     40120226.      ,    .  ..  .
 ,         212,       01.01.2016.
  .
" " -   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

401.20. 
          ,   ,    
401.20.212 -- 208.12.660
   -         208.12.000

 ,   -        212  226
             208.26.000    208.12.000 ?

          401.20. ( ,  )   ?

----------


## Mifms

,    , .  .                .

----------


## topalov

208.12

----------


## topalov

"          "
     .              . .    (  ).
         212 .     . 
       10000 ,        .     1000  3000 -     .
   , ,       ... 
   ,  . 
. .      ,          1.01.2019,       209,     ,     ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

,  ,       .
 ,

----------


## topalov



----------


## Arhimed0

> 


            ?
   212,     208.12
  209     226

      :
 01.01   208.26     226 ? 

     ?

----------


## topalov

,  . ,       .

----------

209 ,    105    , ,  105.33 343  443 .     162,    105.33  340  440    105   209 .      106.34     209  .      .      ?

----------


## topalov

> 106.34     209


 .
  106  34 - ,     " ".
  105             (.. ).

----------

,  205    209    205.41.660...  -

----------


## topalov

,    <2> .

----------

"         () ".    342 :       17  2019 . N 02-05-11/2076 "...               -    ,   ,            342         ".      342      " ...              , ,     , ,    ,              -    ,   ,      "...
--

----------


## Arhimed0

**,    ?
           ?

----------

,       ,              ?     342,

----------


## ,

,   346:



> 346 &#171;     ()&#187;





> ,  , , ** ,              -    ,   ,      .


     .      :Embarrassment:

----------

,  346   ,   )   ,  342,       ,  346,    ,  349

----------

, -      .  - : /       ; /  . ,  ,        10536.    ,   10532.

----------


## Arhimed0

,       

   ,                106 - 
            ,       
 106.30.*310(340)*
    ,   
 106.30.*310(340)*

     106    -   -       . 400-          -     


               -,   -  - 106- 
        ,   
      =-=?    -             300- 

               :   - 300-,   - 400-

           ?
       -? 
 ,

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


  , ,        0503121    310/410 ( 321/322),   



> :   - 300-,   - 400-



,            0503121,   0503721,        ,         .

    -         300-,      300-,    400- - ... 
.  ..

----------


## ,

106    310/340,   174:



> ,     ,   ,   10000  ,       ,    , , ,  ..  ,              010100000 " " (010122310, 010124310 - 010128310, 010132310 - 010138310)        010600000 "   " *(010621310, 010631310)*;





> ,     (  ), ,     ,              010500000 " " (010521340 - 010526340, 010531340 - 010536340, 010538340)        010600000 "   "* (010624340, 010634340)*;


      .     51  174   106,  ,  ., -)

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,            0503121,   0503721,        ,       .


     2018   




> , ,       0503121    310/410 ( 321/322),  
>    Arhimed0  
>   :   - 300-,   - 400-


 
    106-  -   ,      - 300-





> ,            0503121,   0503721,        ,       .
> 
>     -         300-,      300-,    400- - ...


 

*VLDMR*,     106-        -     - 300- ??





> .  ..


    -          300-  400-      /

----------


## topalov

> ?


   .
  .
   410        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,





> ,


...  !
           ((((
, ...   ...





> 106,  ,  .,* -)*


!
     -    ,          ...
  ,  -,    ,       
  ...
        101-105-   106-,     ,     ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .
>   .
>    410        .


   -    
   -         ,    
=         -    =
   106- 
   -     -      ....

  101, 105   !..

,

----------


## Nina V

! , ,           ?

----------


## VLDMR

,    ( , -, ..   ..) - 310. (,     - 340).

   ()    - 226.

----------


## Nina V

> ,    ( , -, ..   ..) - 310. (,     - 340).
> 
>    ()    - 226.


  ,     226 .      ,    ...

----------


## zhns

,     . 
 ,   ,    . 
  /   ,    ,     .   ,        ,      ..
             .  
    -2019    ,         ?  
 : 
.201.11.510 .205.31.667 (   .   )
.304.04.610 .201.11.610 (     /  )
.205.31.*???* .304.04.131 (   ). 

    562  567.   ? 

:     "  ",  :       .

----------


## topalov

> .201.11.510 .205.31.667 (   .   )


...    ,        .
      ?

----------


## zhns

> ...    ,        .
>       ?


...
  ,        ,   205.31.       .

----------


## topalov

304.04 - 201.11    .



> .205.31.??? .304.04.131 (   ).


   201.11      ?

----------


## topalov

304.04 - 201.11    .



> .205.31.??? .304.04.131 (   ).


   201.11      ?

----------


## zhns

> 304.04 - 201.11    .
> 
>    201.11      ?


 : 
. 201.11.510 .304.04.510
.304.04.131 .205.31.66*?* (    )

         205.81,    205.31     725  .

----------


## topalov

> ,        ,   205.31.       .


 -     .
 ..   ,        . - .        .
 ,            "",          -        .
   ,      ...

----------


## topalov

, ,       -  ( )    .  . 
    " "  ,     .

----------


## zhns

> ,            "",          -        .
>    ,      ...


      ,      .          .  205      ,      ""   .  
    ,     .      ...

----------


## zhns

> , ,       -  ( )    .  . 
>     " "  ,     .


..,      ,    667    567  ?

----------


## topalov

> .304.04.131 .205.31.66? (    )


    ,    . ..    .
   ""     ,   ,   (  **) .

----------


## zhns

> ,    . ..    .
>    ""     ,   ,   (  **) .


 , ! 
!

----------

, ,    "" ( ,    ).  69-   214 ,    105 ?

----------


## VVVika

.              .           835  834. (304.03.83 - 304.05.211)

----------


## Arhimed0

> 835  834. (304.03.83 - 304.05.211)


837

----------


## Arhimed0

> 304.05.211)


 ()  162,          
     -  174   -  
      304.03 - *  - 737/837  .*
    -   ,         .      ,      ,

----------


## VLDMR

> -   ,


 .          ** . ,                  ( ).

        303.01?

----------


## topalov

,    -   ,   " "    .

----------


## VLDMR

,   -        .       303.01  304.03   - "  ,      ".

----------


## VLDMR

> -


  . 

     02.10.2007 N 229- (.  06.03.2019) "  "  -           ! 
            .

----------


## Arhimed0

560/660  730/830

,        (    )     ?
      733  734 ? (    -   %%   /    )
       = =?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 303.01  304.03   - "  ,      ".


 174      
303.01 - 73*1*
304.03 - 73*7*

----------


## VLDMR

, 
    (  302.34 -  ),   -   ,  ,   (736/836, 734/834, 733/833)  ,

   304.03      -   (731/831),   ( 736/836)      (737/837). 

            -    302.34   ,    304.03 -     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## topalov

> 174      
> 303.01 - 731
> 304.03 - 737


,     ,    162,    .

----------


## topalov

> 304.03      -   (731/831),   ( 736/836)      (737/837).


.
      -   "" ,   ,      .     -     (737),   " "...    ""...  "  "  ,  .

----------


## topalov

,    .

----------


## VLDMR

> 174      
> 303.01 - 731


  , 





> 304.03 - 737


    ,     ,      ?

----------


## topalov

-     -  ,      ,  ,  ...

----------


## VLDMR

> -     (737),   " "...    ""


  ,  737      302.11, 
   304.03 -        -  ,  .      .

----------


## VVVika

> 560/660  730/830
> 
> ,        (    )     ?
>       733  734 ? (    -   %%   /    )
>        = =?


 169    191    .        .

----------


## VLDMR

> -     -  ,      ,  ,  ...


-!
  ,   ,     0503737   -   10   :Smilie:  
 -        :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## topalov

> ,  737     302.11,
>    304.03 -       -  ,  .     .


, .

----------


## topalov

> 


   - /...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


       .                       
             .           ,     

          ,     ,        !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,    ?


 
 174


       .
    -

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    .


 
       ,             80%       ( 225-226  310-340)    3-4 

          -  25%  ,  (   )

----------


## Arhimed0

> - /...


 - 

  ...

----------


## VVVika

> - /...


  ""    64.99    ,       ,     .

----------


## VLDMR

> 174


    ,       ,    . 
 ,  ,    ,  -   ! 

           . 
       ? 
  157 - "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()  "
         ,       ,   ? 


!!     . 
     174   304.00.000 (!!!) (  -      304.03.000)
 :



> 1 **           , , ,    (      (), ,        2018    , -        ()  ).


   304.03,      304.00 -     . 
**      304.00.    ,          ,   ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ,    ,  -   !


 !
   - .   -  ,   ( ) 
    ,       ,          ?                  ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> :


,               
      -       !




> 304.00.000 (!!!) (  -      304.03.000)
>  :
> 1            , , ,    (      (), ,        2018    , -        ()  ).


,            ...
  304.06 - ,  304.01 - 
  304.03 -     





> ,


   .    !

----------


## VLDMR

> 304.03 -


 **   304.00. 
  . 
   -    **    ?     ( ) ,    - ,        ? -.     ?




> ,


..     ,           304.00        304.00,     304.03. 
  ,     .






> ,            ...


          . 
     -    ,     ,  ()    !
     : "1            , , ,    (      ()"
        "1      (*  304.03*)       , , ,    (      ()"
  ,         .

  ,   -     ,  .     .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 304.00.


 
     304.01 - ,     - 
....
  304.03 -      .     
......
  304.06 -    -   

  ,     .    .         737/837 -       730/830 -        




> -        ?


 -   




> ( ) ,    - ,        ?


 
**    .    , , .     
  ,            .    ,        ,     2-3...  -  0  




> -.     ?


      ....            ,         
   ?
 !        .         .      7 .       ? !           . 
7  7.   7.    -  18





> ,     .


  -

----------


## VLDMR

"__", " __", "__" -     ,      ,     .

    ? 
  174     ,     162?
  (162)   -  ,      .  ,    304.01, 304.02  304.04  . !    304.00 -!    304.03 -  .
       304.03     730/830.
    -         730/830? *  737/837*? 
   .        ,   , ,   ,    ,        304.00,     304.01, 304.02, 304.04. .. 304.03    !  162! 
     -      737/837,        730/830 ? 

  -   - ()    ** ?

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arhimed0

> "", " ", "" -     ,      ,     .


, ,        
      -  .




> ?


 




> 174     ,


     .         ....  ,         -    !




> -         730/830?


 
 730/830 -  0       
             .    .       ,   




> -      737/837







> 730/830 ?


 
 0 -  .  -  
      302.2. 730/830   ,    




> -   - ()        ?


 
         162

       ,          (    )
      304.03.7(8)3*7*  .      .      .       .

     -      ,   :       304.05,     162

----------


## VVVika

.     ..     ,    304.03  304.02   737/837   ,        .  .

----------


## VLDMR

> ..


     , ,  .

C   -  -   ,    -  . 
     ,   ,  [S][/S] .
 146%,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


   ,    ...

----------


## Yana Yakimenko

,    ,   )
-       ?     ?   -  ?
     310       .  ,   347 -   228 -

----------


## topalov

*Yana Yakimenko*,       ?

----------


## Yana Yakimenko

,  .

----------


## topalov

,    ?   -  ,       ,    ...

----------

.157 (162, 174, 183)    "     " 114 8 000,           24-26 ...       ?              ,   -     100 .    !

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> !


       .  :Wink: 
      .

----------

174  183 (    162  157  ):
"       ,                ,     ,   24-26               (): 540     , 550     , 560    , 640     , 650     , 660    , 730    , 830    .   ,           24-26     ,                      .; 

  ?
  ,   ...?
2019   /  30211837 1 ,  / 30211737 900  
2020   /  30211837 1,5 ,  / 30211737 1,5  

   2020  :
   30211837 1  /  1,5  /    2,5 
   30211737 900  /  1,5  /    2,4 

 ???

----------


## topalov

,        2011  . ,         ,      ? 😭😭😭

----------


## topalov

, ,       😂
      )))

----------

> , ,       
>       )))


   ?     ,   ,   .     ,   .     !  
"       ,                ,     ... "    .
  ..     310/410     ,   302  730/830    ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


            / ..      .    .

----------

> / ..      .    .


  ,  (    ):        174  183,     162  157  !

----------

:
"  ,           24-26     ,                 (!!)      .
, ,  :
2019  /  30211837 1 ,     / 30211737 0,9 
2020  /  30211837 1,5 ,  / 30211737 1,3 

   2020  :
    30211000 0,1  /    1,3    1,5 /     0,3 
    30211737 0,1  /    1,5  /     1,6 
    30211837             /    1,3  /     1,3

----------


## Arhimed0

,    
   .     .
  .    .      
 -123    -321 (    ,  )

     .
 ()   310 .      -    :  ,  .           
   310      -       :     

,         ,   - ,    : ,  
     -   .
          .   ,      ,      .
   2000-  .
        ,      .        = =

     .     - 125 

    340-  
   ?

* 

1 - 344* 
 209



> 344 "   "         ()  ,        .


    157 
4 " " -    :



> (,    ,       ,  ;   , , -    ( ,   ..);
> 
> ,      .  ,  ,  ,                    ,       .        -    ,       ,    ,   - .


*2 - 346*
 209



> 346 "    "         ()  ,    ,       340 "   ",   :
> 
> -   ()    , , ,  ,      ,     ,  , - ,     ;


   157



> ,           ,  ,     ;

----------


## Arhimed0

209?          209  157 ?

----------

> ,    
>    .     .
>   .    .      
>  -123    -321 (    ,  )


       ?         ?
           ?
,         -    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


    - .
  ,   ,    .    




> ?


       .     




> ,         -    ?


 
  ,         
 -123   -321 (    ,  ). 
      -     .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> -123   -321


  - 310.    .      ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

[COLOR=#333333$4 font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif] ,   (  )     .    ()       ?
    ,            . 

[/COLOR]

----------

> ,         
>  -123   -321 (    ,  ).


 , ,    ,    ,   310.
  -       ,     .
  ""    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> , ,    ,    ,   310.


   - ,   ,     ?
, -     ....



> ,            .





> ""    .





> - 310.    .


    ==         .           -          ...
 -     .    ,     ,   



> ?


        .          -  
          ,       (  ,       ,      :    - )





> - 310.    .


      310      ,       157  257 -        .    ,  ....
    157  99



> (,    ,       ,  ;   , , -    ( ,   ..);
> ,      .  ,  ,  ,                    ,       .        -    ,       ,    ,   - ;

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   (  )     .    ()       ?


     .    Ѩ - 




> ,            .


         .      
    ,   -     :   ( ,  ,    , .....) ,  - ,   -   ,.....
   -  !





> , ,    ,    ,   310.


,    ?




> -       ,     .


    ?    ,  .
,  ,   ?

,        ?
    -          .   ? !    340
    -   .        90%    =  =.   - 340 ?   340
  ,       .      .     340  .     "0"    2019   


       ,  -   -    ,    ,   

  340    
        .              //     - -   ,  ,    .... =-=  (      -    )
 -       

 -     .... =  =   .   -

----------


## Arhimed0

-         -   340  
    : 
344  346 ?

     3-    209 ?     209  157 ?    157         209 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,  


> ?         ?
>            ?


 
   , , , , , ....        ...   ,    -   
     ,  ....   .   :      ,     1-2-3     ,   

   ,      ,  001  999,           15

----------


## Elena RnD

!   !                 .     ,     (-    ).         ,  ,     ,  .   ,     .            - 244  226 ,  852  290?

----------


## topalov

> 244  226 ,  852  290


852  290 -   .
    - ? .

----------

!                ( -  ).       ?   226,       340     ...

----------


## VLDMR

> 852  290?


 "853  291"
     ,**    ,  ..  , ,     ,    "".





> 852  290 -   .


 ,       ,     ,    ,   . 
  852  290,  852  291.

----------


## topalov

> 852  290,  852  291.


  .



> ,     ,  ..  , ,     ,    "".





> **
>  ,           ,    .    .


, ?)))

----------


## VLDMR

-   852  291 -    ( )
-  853  291 -   ** ,     ,     .






> ,


, .     (     )     -      :Smilie:

----------


## Elena RnD

!    853/291 .   ,      .   321 111 09 061 01 6000 120        ,    ,   .

----------

-   .    157

----------


## Arhimed0

**,   .   ,    340-  .         -  310, "   ".  ,     ,    .
  ,   ,  310-340     .        ,   "  ". ,  . (       ,     -         )
      344-346.
   .       346 , -

----------

> **,   .   ,    340-  .         -  310, "   ".  ,     ,    .
>   ,   ,  310-340     .        ,   "  ". ,  . (       ,     -         )
>       344-346.
>    .       346 , -


  344.
  157:



> 4 " " -    :
> 
>   (, , , , , , ),   ( , ,   ..),   (, , ,    ..),  (, , ,    ..), -  (, ,   ..),   (, , , , , , ,   ..), - (, ,   ..)    ;
> 
>        (,    ,       ,  ;   , , -    (** ,   ..);
> 
> ,      .  ,  ,  ,                    ,       .        -    ,       ,    ,   - .

----------



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


.      .

  ""


        ?


          310.

        .

&#171;      &#187;,          226.

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


.      ,     




> 310.


         ?
       !           !





> 344.





> 


 
              ... Ψ (!)  (!) 
    ,       ""     
     346,         346     


    120     344,        120   346 
     344 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## ,

,     ,  ..  ,  ,       ,      .     .         )

----------


## topalov

""     )))

----------

